
Ask PG: Your new book on Startups? - prakash
Your bio (http://www.paulgraham.com/bio.html) mentions that you are working on a new book on startups. Can you share some more info?
======
pg
It'll be a collection of essays. Most are already on my site. I may try to
finish it this summer.

~~~
jakewolf
What do you think of print on demand services such as Amazon's
createspace.com?

~~~
pg
I don't like the low quality of the physical books these services produce.

~~~
unalone
Really? I just made one with Lulu and I was pretty impressed with it. It was
very well-done.

~~~
brianlash
I checked your profile but couldn't find it. Care to link us?

~~~
unalone
It's on Lulu here: <http://www.lulu.com/content/2609902>

It's moving to Amazon hopefully tomorrow, which is why I didn't link to it
anywhere. I'll probably post it to reddit tomorrow at some time. Nonetheless:
the book is very high-quality, if a bit glossy, and Lulu's store is a very
effective one. There's a full preview, too.

------
jwesley
Does PG really need a book? Maybe to make a little money, or for the vanity of
being a published author, but his legacy is online. It's just the new medium.

~~~
pg
I prefer to read physical books, for anything I care about. At this point the
web is more of a replacement for low-engagement mediums like newspapers than
books.

------
juanpablo
Humm "Hackers at work" (co-written with JL)?... just kidding.

